# Group Buy



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.canadianaquatics.com/

I just had an order delivered from Canadian Aquatics from Vancouver. Less then 24 hours in transit, over 100 fish and not one DOA to be had. The fish are high quality and their prices are more then fair I believe.

If anyone else is interested I am going to be ordering from them again in the future and wanted to know if anyone else is interested in ordering and splitting the shipping. I will pick the fish up from the delivery depot, but you must come to my home on the delivery date and pick up your own fish. Sorry no deliveries.

Thanks,

Kate


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Great idea Kate!

Hmm I'll have to look over the list and check my bank account figures first. 

I'll let you know.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

dekstr said:


> Great idea Kate!
> 
> Hmm I'll have to look over the list and check my bank account figures first.
> 
> I'll let you know.


It'll be about a month coming before I can afford my next order lol. No rush!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Kate I would like to get my stock for my 50 gal . Ill sulk around the house till hubby says he will take me down to Toronto lol pm me when you are going to put an order in . Pat


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> Hey Kate I would like to get my stock for my 50 gal . Ill sulk around the house till hubby says he will take me down to Toronto lol pm me when you are going to put an order in . Pat


Hey Pat what are you putting in the fifty? A lot of good stuff can be found at pricenetwork.ca people breed lots of cichlids.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> Hey Kate I would like to get my stock for my 50 gal . Ill sulk around the house till hubby says he will take me down to Toronto lol pm me when you are going to put an order in . Pat


I'm not sure yet Pat, I'm waiting on a few fish that I haven't been able to find. Pat & Charles can usually get their hands on things I haven't been able to find elsewhere. But I just saw a nice trio of L260's that I think I need  so it may be about a month.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Hey Pat what are you putting in the fifty? A lot of good stuff can be found at pricenetwork.ca people breed lots of cichlids.


Iam sticking to the list so when Ciddian puts in an order ill let her know.I only have one prob,. though the guy I was getting it from cracked it taking it down, he offered to put new glass in but I think Iam going to buy a new one unless I can find another deal.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Just hold out for another deal 

Keep checking back on craigslist or pricenetwork and then post here when you find one and we'll tell you if its worth it.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> I'm not sure yet Pat, I'm waiting on a few fish that I haven't been able to find. Pat & Charles can usually get their hands on things I haven't been able to find elsewhere. But I just saw a nice trio of L260's that I think I need  so it may be about a month.


Ok What are L 260s lol


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> Ok What are L 260s lol


Queen Arabesque's. I'm a goldfish/shrimp/pleco freak lol.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> Queen Arabesque's. I'm a goldfish/shrimp/pleco freak lol.


Oh ok got it.


----------

